# Name a book that really had an impact on you



## Noir (Jun 20, 2014)

*The title says it all. Name a book that influenced your life, be it literature, self-improvement or whatever. *

I'll go first. I remember being really impressed by George Orwell's "1984". It made me think of how important freedom really is. 
Second, I am a big fan of Dostoevsky's work. It is really hard for me to pick anything, but if I really must, I'll choose the Demons.


----------



## Dan E (Jun 15, 2012)

Adding to the blacklist, Dalton Trumbo's _Johnny Got His Gun_.

Not that I romanticized war prior to reading this book. But afterwards, it felt irresponsible _not _to take a moment to appreciate the comfortable and blissful existence I've enjoyed outside armed conflict.


----------



## jada_artist (Nov 21, 2014)

Noir said:


> *The title says it all. Name a book that influenced your life, be it literature, self-improvement or whatever. *
> 
> I'll go first. I remember being really impressed by George Orwell's "1984". It made me think of how important freedom really is.
> Second, I am a big fan of Dostoevsky's work. It is really hard for me to pick anything, but if I really must, I'll choose the Demons.


Wow 1984 was the last book I read haha. Yeah that had an impact on me too. I also read Dostoeskey's "Crime and Punishment" my senior year of high school. That was very difficult to read but a very good book. I bought another of his books and tried to read it. This one was 800 whereas CP was only a little over 500. Unfortunately without having the motivation of being graded on it, I couldn't finish the thing and gave up after only reading 30 pages. 

My favorite book however is the Host by Stephenie Meyer. It just really brings into perspective of what it really means to be human. The story is told in the POV of an alien and her new life on Earth is really incredible.


----------



## Andromeda31 (Jul 21, 2014)

jada_artist said:


> Wow 1984 was the last book I read haha. Yeah that had an impact on me too. I also read Dostoeskey's "Crime and Punishment" my senior year of high school. That was very difficult to read but a very good book. I bought another of his books and tried to read it. This one was 800 whereas CP was only a little over 500. Unfortunately without having the motivation of being graded on it, I couldn't finish the thing and gave up after only reading 30 pages.
> 
> My favorite book however is the Host by Stephenie Meyer. It just really brings into perspective of what it really means to be human. The story is told in the POV of an alien and her new life on Earth is really incredible.


I loved Crime and Punishment. While I was reading it felt almost as though I was entering into the mind of Raskolnikov. Notes from Underground was okay, but I could not get through Brothers of Karamazov. 

I don't think anyone can get through 1984 without at least a little shift in consciousness; that book really creeped me out in a good way. 

I always get a little something from every book I read so it's hard to decide which one had the biggest impact. All Quiet On The Western Front is definitely high up there. The fact that the protagonist was the same age as me made it feel even more real and relatable in contrast to my own life simply due to the year and place I was born.


----------



## allspirit (Nov 12, 2014)

"THE NEW EARTH" BY ECKHART TOLLE I HAVE TO SAY TWO years of reading every book I could get my hands on ...That book gave me the biggest epiphanies on being awake....CONSIOUS>>>>>. I will never be the same . and a little extr...The first book two years prior..."BECOME WHO YOU ARE" by Allen WAtts


----------



## ForestPaix (Aug 30, 2014)

A Picture of Dorian Gray.
Probably in a mostly negative way though.
1984 as well.


----------



## Noir (Jun 20, 2014)

Andromeda31 said:


> I loved Crime and Punishment. While I was reading it felt almost as though I was entering into the mind of Raskolnikov. Notes from Underground was okay, but I could not get through Brothers of Karamazov.
> 
> I don't think anyone can get through 1984 without at least a little shift in consciousness; that book really creeped me out in a good way.
> 
> I always get a little something from every book I read so it's hard to decide which one had the biggest impact. All Quiet On The Western Front is definitely high up there. The fact that the protagonist was the same age as me made it feel even more real and relatable in contrast to my own life simply due to the year and place I was born.


It's a pitty, I loved Bros. Karamazov. I also liked Crime&Punishment, but I feel like it is not as deep as The Idiot or the Demons.


----------



## Kazoo The Kid (May 26, 2013)

The Book of Disquiet By Fernando Pessoa

It didn't really inspire me. It more despired me. After reading it I felt a little bit more empty.


----------



## conscius (Apr 20, 2010)

Not a direct reply to the question but Dostoevsky and Tolstoy are people everybody told me to read cause they really influence you and stuff...and yet I have not. I tried War and Peace and gave up by like the third or fourth page. My memory is pretty weak since I got depression and those Russian names kept coming one after another and though I tried several times to get past those pages, I just gave up and returned this biblical book back to the library. I have not even tried Dostoevsky though. If it's similar, forget it.


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

The short story _The Dream of a Ridiculous Man_ by Fjodor Dostojevskij.

I felt like my entire life became a dream. Nothing was real.


----------



## Noir (Jun 20, 2014)

It would seem Dostoevsky impressed a lot of people.


----------



## Witch of Oreo (Jun 23, 2014)

First book is "Hamlet" by Shakespeare (duh). It's probably the book that influenced me the most, teaching me to think about consequences of my actions and making me think about morality seriously in the first place. I guess it's worth another read - I don't think I could really appreciate it at the age of 14.
Another one is Salinger's "Catcher in the rye". I could relate a whole lot to Holden, and still can. It may not have exactly changed my life, but it's still a very special item on my bookshelf.
Also, Mayakovski's poems were one of things that contributed to my rejection of mindless consumerism.
I think that's about it. Maybe I'll think of something else later.


----------



## LittleMermaid (Jul 24, 2014)

She's Come Undone - Wally Lamb
The Famished Road - Ben Okri
The Bluest Eye - Toni Morrison
The Satanic Verses - Salman Rushdie

Hmmm...that's not really A book is it? It was hard to stop, there were more that came to mind.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

Oh man, it's a tough choice for #1 between Stephen Chbosky's "The Perks of Being a Wallflower" or Mark Twain's "The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn". I loved both of them, they really made me see my own self in a different light because I relate to the protagonists of both of those books so well. "The Perks of Being a Wallflower" is probably more relevant since it's set more recently, but "The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn" is a masterpiece and a classic. It's really hard to compare them, but they both had really big impacts on me.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

_How to Win Friends and Influence People_ was probably my favourite book in recent years.

It's basically a self-help book on how to successfully manipulate others in your favour. I found it abundantly interesting.


----------



## Deejaz (Feb 19, 2014)

Tuesdays with Morrie - Mitch Albom

Requiem - Lauren Oliver (kinda, has the most beautiful ending)


----------



## icecream (Nov 22, 2011)

The weight of the water, Io non ho paura, The wild sheep chase, Disgrace, The english patient. The bible.


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

Most books describe things I've already mused about, whether they're true or not, or present things I disagree with. I don't derive beliefs from books; if something is going to have an 'impact' on me, it isn't going to be someone else's scribbled thoughts.


----------



## Hikikomori (Feb 14, 2013)

Thus Spoke Zarathustra.
The Trouble with Being Born.
The Conspiracy Against the Human Race.
Steppenwolf.
Notes from Underground.


----------



## Apolo (Aug 15, 2014)

"Wild At Heart" 
Because it gave me a new perspective on the inner workings of out hearts, and how to better pursue happiness and love, while strengthening my faith.

"5 Love Languages"
Gave me a new take on relational inner workings, how to improve myself and my understanding of my future spouse, and how to be a better spouse. 

"1984"
Reinforced my distrust of the government and a stronger passion for wanting to find a way to keep their power limited and in check.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Kafka's _The Trial_ - the story of my life and I love riddles.

Dostoyevsky's _The Brother's Karamozov_ - love the ethical dilemma

Camu's _The Myth of Sisyphus_ and _The Rebel_ - I love anything dealing with existentialism.

Shesse's _Steppenwolf_ - I loved the whole dream within a dream within a dream scenario.


----------



## Noir (Jun 20, 2014)

Marsibil said:


> Most books describe things I've already mused about, whether they're true or not, or present things I disagree with. I don't derive beliefs from books; if something is going to have an 'impact' on me, it isn't going to be someone else's scribbled thoughts.


We, as human beings, are being affected by the outside world, whether we like it or not. There might be people who prefer living alone, but no one can really stand living completely alone. Everything you know has to do with someone else's thoughts as well as your own. School, politics, religion, your parents etc.

As for your statement, that most books present things you've already "mused about"; I'll take a wild guess and presume you don't really like reading, and thus haven't read a lot of books. At any rate, do you know how many books there are in the world? It is, literally, impossible for you to have mused about everything written down.
@Chesire Tower What a strange coincidence. I just bought the Trial today. I am at law school and I stopped by a library and bought it randomly.


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

Noir said:


> We, as human beings, are being affected by the outside world, whether we like it or not. There might be people who prefer living alone, but no one can really stand living completely alone. Everything you know has to do with someone else's thoughts as well as your own. School, politics, religion, your parents etc.
> 
> As for your statement, that most books present things you've already "mused about"; I'll take a wild guess and presume you don't really like reading, and thus haven't read a lot of books. At any rate, do you know how many books there are in the world? It is, literally, impossible for you to have mused about everything written down.
> @Chesire Tower What a strange coincidence. I just bought the Trial today. I am at law school and I stopped by a library and bought it randomly.


I, as myself, am affected by the outside world, whether I like it or not. There might be people who prefer living with others, but I love living completely alone. Everything I know has to do with my thoughts reflecting on what exists, and the mire of clichés in nature reproducing itself... it's not philosophy, it's preference... how you interpreted what I said the way you did, I have no idea.


----------



## kimpossible119 (May 15, 2014)

It's more of a novella, but The Death of Ivan Ilyich by Tolstoy. The most poignant story I've ever read. It makes you think about how petty the concerns of our lives truly are when we live falsely, behind a facade; and the freedom that comes with living for others.


----------



## Noir (Jun 20, 2014)

Marsibil said:


> I, as myself, am affected by the outside world, whether I like it or not. There might be people who prefer living with others, but I love living completely alone. Everything I know has to do with my thoughts reflecting on what exists, and the mire of clichés in nature reproducing itself... it's not philosophy, it's preference... how you interpreted what I said the way you did, I have no idea.





> I don't derive beliefs from books; if something is going to have an 'impact' on me, it isn't going to be someone else's scribbled thoughts.


Where do you derive your beliefs from?


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

Noir said:


> Where do you derive your beliefs from?


Necessity.


----------



## Noir (Jun 20, 2014)

Marsibil said:


> Necessity.


What?


----------



## Catallena (Oct 19, 2014)

_"Don't be afraid of death; be afraid of an unlived life. You don't have to live forever, you just have to live."_

I read it back in middle school but it had a huge impact and it's stuck with me till now. roud:


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

Hard for me to pick just one, I've read so many great books. I'd have to say The Talent Code is probably one of the biggest ones that impacted me. The Bible is also a work of art in and of itself dealing with just about every topic under the sun, especially Proverbs where a king tries to deliver a lifetime of wisdom to his sons into a single book.

Here's my "short" list of ones that have been most influential in various aspects of my life.
*
Financial:*
Dave Ramsey material + FPU Dave Ramsey Homepage - daveramsey.com
Millionaire Next Door The Millionaire Next Door: Thomas J. Stanley, William D. Danko: 9780671015206: Amazon.com: Books

*Business:*
Good to Great Good to Great: Why Some Companies Make the Leap... and Others Don't: Jim Collins: 9780066620992: Amazon.com: Books
Built to Last Amazon.com: Built to Last: Successful Habits of Visionary Companies (Harper Business Essentials) (9780060516406): Jim Collins, Jerry I. Porras: Books
Delivering Knock Your Socks Off Service Delivering Knock Your Socks Off Service: Kristin Anderson, Ron Zemke: 9780814479704: Amazon.com: Books

*Relationships:*
Click: The Magic of Instant Connections Click: The Magic of Instant Connections: Ori Brafman, Rom Brafman: Amazon.com: Books
Screamfree Marriage ScreamFree Marriage: Calming Down, Growing Up, and Getting Closer: Hal Edward Runkel, Jenny Runkel: 9780767932776: Amazon.com: Books
Screamfree Parenting Amazon.com: Screamfree Parenting: The Revolutionary Approach to Raising Your Kids by Keeping Your Cool (9780767927437): Hal Edward Runkel: Books

*Skills:*
Talent Code Series The Talent Code
First Things First http://www.amazon.com/First-Things-Stephen-R-Covey/dp/0684802031
The 7 Habits of Highly Effective People http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GOZV3TM


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

Hard for me to pick just one, I've read so many great books. I'd have to say The Talent Code is probably one of the biggest ones that impacted me. The Bible is also a work of art in and of itself dealing with just about every topic under the sun, especially Proverbs where a king tries to deliver a lifetime of wisdom to his sons into a single book.

Here's my "short" list of ones that have been most influential in various aspects of my life.
*
Financial:*
Dave Ramsey material + FPU Dave Ramsey Homepage - daveramsey.com
Millionaire Next Door The Millionaire Next Door: Thomas J. Stanley, William D. Danko: 9780671015206: Amazon.com: Books

*Business:*
Good to Great Good to Great: Why Some Companies Make the Leap... and Others Don't: Jim Collins: 9780066620992: Amazon.com: Books
Built to Last Amazon.com: Built to Last: Successful Habits of Visionary Companies (Harper Business Essentials) (9780060516406): Jim Collins, Jerry I. Porras: Books
Delivering Knock Your Socks Off Service Delivering Knock Your Socks Off Service: Kristin Anderson, Ron Zemke: 9780814479704: Amazon.com: Books

*Relationships:*
Click: The Magic of Instant Connections Click: The Magic of Instant Connections: Ori Brafman, Rom Brafman: Amazon.com: Books
Screamfree Marriage ScreamFree Marriage: Calming Down, Growing Up, and Getting Closer: Hal Edward Runkel, Jenny Runkel: 9780767932776: Amazon.com: Books
Screamfree Parenting Amazon.com: Screamfree Parenting: The Revolutionary Approach to Raising Your Kids by Keeping Your Cool (9780767927437): Hal Edward Runkel: Books

*Skills:*
Talent Code Series The Talent Code
First Things First http://www.amazon.com/First-Things-Stephen-R-Covey/dp/0684802031
The 7 Habits of Highly Effective People The 7 Habits of Highly Effective People: Powerful Lessons in Personal Change (25th Anniversary Edition) - Kindle edition by Stephen R. Covey. Self-Help Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

Noir said:


> What?


what you quoted already answered the question is what.


----------



## Sourpuss (Aug 9, 2014)

"The Killing Star" by Charles R. Pellegrino and George Zebrowski









It has had a large impact on how I view international politics and how I think about the possibility of intelligent aliens. I suppose it has influenced how I view the natural world and the constant strife between organisms.

Another good candidate is "The Selfish Gene" by Richard Dawkins

In a very profound way it, and its many 'sequels', have changed how I look at the world around me. I have a deeper appreciation, and I hope understanding, for biology. I can't look at a leaf or a seashell the same way I did before.


----------



## jada_artist (Nov 21, 2014)

Jane Eyre is really good. Very strong female role. She is so independent and honest. She is a realistic female character that young girls can admire.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

Noir said:


> *The title says it all. Name a book that influenced your life, be it literature, self-improvement or whatever. *
> 
> I'll go first. I remember being really impressed by George Orwell's "1984". It made me think of how important freedom really is.
> Second, I am a big fan of Dostoevsky's work. It is really hard for me to pick anything, but if I really must, I'll choose the Demons.


The Postman by David Brin really made me rethink my anticipation of a cataclysm, and made me realize how much life means because of other people and kindness and interactions with them.

Stranger in a Strange Land was also very good. I love the quote at one point "We are all gods of ourselves".


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

Moby Dick. The best book I've ever read.


----------



## mhysa (Nov 27, 2014)

i would say A Game of Thrones, for one reason in particular: daenerys, hence my username and icon lol. i identify more strongly with her than with any fictional character i've ever "met;" our lives and personalities are very similar (although i'm definitely not a conqueror, and i don't have any dragons, just my cat). i remember being moved to tears by the ending to her story in that book, and it inspired me to take control of my own life and make some changes.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

The Little Prince.


Because I'm clichéd like that.


----------



## MrBeefSeven (Mar 29, 2014)

Man's Search For Meaning-Viktor Frankl
I encourage all to read this. The most jarring and beautifully profound response to existentialism I have so far come across.


----------



## Innogen (Oct 22, 2014)

"The Stranger" by Albert Camus. Really helped me to just be myself. I don't have to fit in, I don't have to conform.


----------



## Doc Dangerstein (Mar 8, 2013)

... love, love, love Albert Camus

Most recently, two I read this year: White Noise, Underworld, both by Don DeLillo. It's not fair because I have 300 pages left in Underworld. But it's over 800 pages of understanding America, the cold war and the culture of fear resulting thereof, the media and the confusion of human perception, the state if poverty: emotional poverty among the rich and fiscal poverty among the poor, sensationalism which anticipates reality television, the emotion behind celebrity worship and serial killers. White Noise, Underworld and Libra are said to be his best ... yeah ... brilliant, intense writing that makes you really think about the nature of society, the politics and the underlining emotions (usually fear, anxiety and paranoia) Technically speaking, Underworld is about nukes and baseball.


----------

